

Yes, many psychology findings may be “too good to be true” – now what? - G5ANDY
http://retractionwatch.com/2015/08/27/yes-many-psychology-findings-may-be-too-good-to-be-true-now-what/

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion of related article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10131387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10131387)

